# COUPLERS: Is it possible?



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it possible to connect a horn hook couple to a knuckle couple(permanently) with wire, cutting the hook, cement, or a link(half hook, half knuckle) between the two, and if so please give details. I know conversion would be best, but I want to know from a model train pro about this option. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anything's "possible", but I sure wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Why would you want to? You could run a conversion car (knuckle on one side, hook/horn on the other) or if you really want a permanent connection, just make a drawbar out of sheet styrene and use coupler box springs (the plate/finger type) to give it self-centering capability. The drawbar would basically just be a ~15-20mm long piece of styrene - maybe .060 thick (use same thickness as couplers), rounded on the ends with 1 hole in each end to be used to attach where the current coupler is attached.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Again why would you want too?
I would just go with a conversion car one coupler of either type on each end of a car.
Attaching 2 cars solidly together will only lead to derailment problems!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got some cars that move as a unit train that run drawbars (swivel, but can't be uncoupled) You definitely wouldn't want a rigid attachment.


----------

